# Chevyisforlife's Small+Slow Build



## Chevyisforlife (Mar 8, 2015)

Hey everyone so I decided to make a thread of my cruze but upfront I want to say its going to be slow and nothing too big or bad. (thus the name) Over this last month I got a mod on my list out of the way and I am very pleased with how its turned out! I ordered myself a Spec-Z grille :grin: To install it the front bumper had to come off but it only took about a hour to get the grilles swapped. Week or so later I put some black vinyl overlays on over my bow ties. Next mod on the list: blackout chrome!


----------

